# To Many Simplicity's



## saldana17 (Aug 2, 2004)

I now have 3 Broadmoors, all 16hp v-twin B&S with 44 inch mowers and Hydro's. Now I get my lawn done. 1992, 1995, 1999 and they are all different. I really appreciate Simplicity Homepage as they have the owners & parts manuel's available on line. I printed them out for my self. The 92 I had to replace the steering joints. Got one from my dealer at 11.50 and the other from Napa for 4.90. Both made by the same company. Nice mark up dealer buddy. The 95 had the PTO replaced with the wrong one and I am modifying it so it will work with out spitting off the belt. 
My wife thinks I am nuts, They were a good deal and they are a good mower so resale won't be hard. Enjoy the forum. 
Brad B


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hi brad.. i like your avator is that a custom eagle on your machine..

PS if you have too many machines.. id be glad to PM you my address id be willing to take one.. or two off of your hands for you...:furious: 


I agree its rel nice to have the manuals on PDF format... They have not put he repair guide up on PDF yoet for my prestige...


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Brad:

I have to agree with John, Never to many Simplicity tractors in my barn. I own 3 now and won't part with them. I have a 12.5 LTH 38" with the turbo kit for it.  Also own a 1972 Landlord 3410 with a plow for it. And now I just bought but have not gotten yet a older Sunstar 20hp Kohler, 60"

Well hope all of youhave a good week and be ready for the fall clean up I know I am. The turbo with the cart behind it works great for leaves.

Bob

:serta:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

In my opinion, you can't have too many tractors! Can't have too big a building to store them in either. And no attachment collection is complete until you have ALL the attachments made. Just my opinion.

By the way, Saldana17 and Albany Bob, welcome to the forum! We have several Simplicity owners here and always glad to see more.:thumbsup:


----------



## saldana17 (Aug 2, 2004)

I have the Turbo but would really like to get the cart. But 500 for the cart is TERRIBLE. Anyone have an extra cart?


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Brad:

I would never spend that kind of money for a cart. I built my own using a 10 cubic ft dump cart. I changed the height of the draw bar and added large caster wheels to it instead of the normal ones that come with it. Then for the hard part I had to figure out how to mount it solid to the frame.

The turbo comes off the deck as you know and then I added a piece of flex hose to connect to the cart.

For the top I made it out of 3/4 PVC pipe and a bunch of fittings and covered it with and old camping tent that was ripped. So noe I have the cover and the cover is vented with the aide of the screens in the tent.

Bob

Cost: Appx, $75.00 plust the cart a few years ago.

:smoking: :idea: NANA


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AlbanyBob _
> *Brad:
> 
> For the top I made it out of 3/4 PVC pipe and a bunch of fittings and covered it with and old camping tent that was ripped. So noe I have the cover and the cover is vented with the aide of the screens in the tent.
> ...



bob that sounds a lot better than 500$ could you post a pic when you have a chance...


----------



## saldana17 (Aug 2, 2004)

Please a Photo BOB Thanks.


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Yes I will post a pic as soon as I take some of it. I have the digital camara but no pics of it........

I will try to take some this weekend and get them up on the site....

But you know it will cost you all........ 

Just kidding.....

Bob
:tractorsm


----------

